# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] NOVA PVR πρόβλημα με τα τηλεκοντρόλ

## bgin

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά.
Εντελώς ξαφνικά σταμάτησαν να δουλεύουν και τα 2 τηλεκοντρόλ από το nova pvr,σε συνομιλία που είχα με την nova και αφού έκανα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που μου είπανε καταλήξαμε ότι φταίει ο αποκωδικοποιητής,
Προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω και γι αυτό ψάχνω μήπως φταίει κάτι άλλο.
Αν έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα, ας μου στείλει.
Τον ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## eebabs2000

Αρχικά τσέκαρε τα τηλεκοντρόλ με μία κάμερα κινητού να δούμε αν εκπέμπουν. Αν εκπέμπουν μέτρα με ένα παλμογράφο αν ο δέκτης υπερύθρων που έχει ο αποκωδικοποιητής βγάζει παλμούς την ώρα που πατάς κάποιο κουμπί από το τηλεκοντρολ και αν αυτοί οι παλμοί φτάνουν στον επεξεργαστή.

----------

